# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Magic Card Lite y Magic Card Pro

## 3Dgrafic

Hola a todos!
Soy un amante de la magia... en concreto de la cartomagia... también soy diseñador.
Hace algún tiempo diseñé una APP de cartomagia con 2 versiones: LITE y PRO, la *versión LITE* es *gratis* y *sin publicidad*, de 4 trucos, tiene 1 desbloqueado y 3 bloqueados; y la *versión PRO* vale *1,19€* y tiene los 4 trucos desbloqueados.
Os de dejo los enlaces de Google Play de las 2 versiones y un video de lo que pueden hacer. La gente se sorprende muchísimo con los trucos de la versión PRO. Espero que os gusten.

VIDEO DEMOSTRACIÓN:




MAGIC CARD PRO:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...magic_card_pro

MAGIC CARD LITE:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...agic_card_lite

----------

